# Bombardier SW48 snowblower   FOR SALE



## mugwampbro

1978 Bombardier SW48 HY (Hydrostatic Transmission/ no shifting) skid
steer. This unit is powered by (gasoline) Ford 300 c.i., inline-6. The
auger/blower is powered hydraulically by a Wisconsin V-4 (rear). No
leaks. Bought it with 700 hours and used it for 2 seasons Everything
in excellent working order. Starts right up! Many new parts. Have done
a lot of beefing up on auger bucket, etc.Has windshield washer and
wiper, heater, defroster, full gauges. Will blow wet/slushy/melting
(heavy) snow 25 feet. Got powder??? You can throw powder as far as you
want. Clear your snow in a tank top and shorts! This unit is NOT a
toy..but it is fun to run. Auger/blower is 5 ft. wide and is the
widest overall dimension on the whole unit . Total vehicle weight is
approx. 7,000 pounds. Unit is located about 75 miles north of Klamath
Falls, Oregon. *$17,000.00 *If interested call Joe @
541-633-0254 Serious inquiries only !!!


----------



## blystons

A 78 with hydrostatic?  I thought that came much later.  Sure you don't mean automatic transmission?  They are two different animals.

I like the blower, but wonder why another engine is needed for hydraulic power.  That Ford should have enough for both.  Any idea what the flow rate is for the blower?  I could use that this year - 148" and counting thus far.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i think it's a hydrostatic trans going to a differential the old trackless mt's were that way.the reason for the aux motor is so you can throttle up the blower head and inch the tractor into a snow bank it becomes real real chore to run every thing off the same motor i have tried in the past holder was able to make it work good but they have a computer controled hydro static trans that works kind of like a rubicon transmission.


----------



## 300 H and H

The auxuilary motor would balance the machine when the blower is raised. Just looking at how far back the tracks hit the ground behind the blower tells me that extra weight would be welcome back there. Not to mention 45 HP devoted to running the blower. I would sure like to give it a try...


Regards, Kirk


----------



## mugwampbro

"DDS" is correct! and so is "300 H and H" except the rear Wisconsin V engine is 68 hp.
I lived on a hillside with a narrow road and plowing was not an option because we would usually get anywhere between 9' to 15' of snow per year (5,200 ft. elev.) and once the snow berm was built up, I didn't have anywhere to push the snow.So I would have to call in a huge "skidder" at $200.00 a pop. I searched for 3 years before I found this machine but it was worth it.
Why am I selling it???? Because I lost my property, home , life savings to a crooked (so called CHRISTIAN) investor and I need money for down payment on new property. If you're going to do business with someone with a "fish symbol" on their card....put your butt up against a wall and be careful. I'm know this doesn't apply to ALL Christians..so don't bother commenting if this annoys you.
Anyway... I hate having to sell this machine but without property...what good is it.


----------



## 300 H and H

68 HP!

That's what I am talking about....That is over 1HP / inch of blower width! even with the hydro drive I think you've got plenty! I bet this thing really heaves the snow!

Serious equiptment for sure....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## blystons

Sorry for your bad luck.  I like your rig, wish I had the blower.  Just FYI, I paid $4000 for a 1989 SW48 last fall (Syracuse, NY).  It looks to be in slightly better condition than yours.  Ford 6, auto tranny, salt spreader, straight plow.  From what I've seen, unless the market is that hot where you live, it seems overpriced.  Not trying to be negative, just trying to help.

I've moved over 150 inches this year and these things are beasts.

Put it on Craigslist.  I sold my salt spreader there. It was a pretty responsive market for that item.  Lot of guys that wanted to buy the machine too.


----------



## mugwampbro

We're not talking about the same beast here BLYSTONS.......You don't have the hydrostatic trans and yours is a plow not a snow blower. Try pricing a snow blower system for yours...$$$$$$. Doubt if you could even find a used one, and even then you'd have no way to test it til you bought and installed it. My system is made by SMI-SNOWBLAST/SICARD. 
That was a *very good buy  *on your SW-48 though and if you're able do get the job done with a plow..than that of course is a LOT cheaper way to go.


----------



## blystons

Well, a self powered 6 ft snowblower that uses the plow mount system to raise and lower is about $7000  - brand new. http://www.snowvac.com/snowvac_60_gallery.php

That is a direct drive V-twin engine running the blower.

Buying a new bombi 48 from Cyncon, diesel and true hydrostatic is $125,000.  So on one hand, your 17K is a good deal.  I'm just saying your asking price is pretty high for the real market so if you really need to unload it, you should consider something lower.  I am guessing it would move around 8-9K.  I shopped for one for two years.  I know the market pretty well.


----------



## northeastheavy

You should try selling your sw48 to a municipality. I sold my 78 sw48 with a straight blade for $6500 with an automatic 6cyl ford to a town in Vt. They put new rubber tracks on and went through it for $10k. At $16,500 invested, they were thrilled as new was over $100k.  $6500 plus hydrostatic, 3-5K? plus a kick-ass snowblower $5k???  And the needed rubber cleats for sidewalks!!!  Does not seem like your price is too bad to the right person, especially if its clean!!! Good luck.


----------



## strokerz 429

I have the same exact sw with blower and hyrdostatic drive. i am looking to sell the blower set up off it. it is still on now I figuerd that way if some one wants it they can see just where every thing goes. i will sell the whole machine if the price is right. if you want email me for pics or make me an offer thanks sr.panella@gmail.com


----------



## strokerz 429

Im in NY


----------

